# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  مارأيكم بشركة ويندسور بروكر؟  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## @@ريال@@

اخواني انوي فتح حساب في هذه الشركة مارأيكم فيها؟ 
سمعت الكثير عن شركات وهمية فهل هذه الشركة منهم؟

----------


## the smart

ولا تفكر فيها  
نصيحة مني لك  
والله من كل قلبي انصحك

----------


## Patch

ســــــــــــلام عليكمرررررررررريال انصحك بـــىFXSOL  :Regular Smile:  :Good:

----------


## egy4x

انا استخدم برنامجها فقط فى التعامل مع الشارت لانه سهل وسريع 
لكن بالنسبة لعمليات التداول نفسها فانا لم  يعجبنى فارق النقاط (اسبريد) ..  
والافضل لك ان تعمل مع الشركات ذات الصيت الاعلى والاضمن .. ومراسلتك لادارة المنتدى مهمة فى هذا الشان ..فهم ادرى منى ومنك ... فجميعهم متعاونون لاقصى درجة ..بارك الله فيهم 
وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه

----------


## @@ريال@@

> ولا تفكر فيها  
> نصيحة مني لك  
> والله من كل قلبي انصحك

  
ممكن السبب اخوي سمارت

----------


## @@ريال@@

أنا ادور على شركة تستخدم برنامج سهل وسريع في التداول وفي نفس الوقت تكون لها مميزات السبريد قليل و لايوجد انترست على العقود والمارجن قليل

----------


## @@ريال@@

> ســــــــــــلام عليكم 
> رررررررررريال انصحك بـــى  FXSOL

 شكرا اخي باتش هل ممكن تعطيني رابط الشركة اذا كان مخالف لقوانين المنتدى ممكن ترسله على الخاص 
وشكرا

----------


## الباسم

انا انصح اي شخص اذا فكر في يوم انه يتداول فليختار الشركات المتخصصة في الجال اللي يبي يتداول فيه....فمثلا الفوركس فهناك شركات متخصصة في هذا المجال دون ان تشركة بباقي ادوات الاستثمار المعروفة....لذالك تكون هذه الشركات مبدعة بحق من كل النواحي سواء الدعم برامج التداول انهاء المشاكل ....احيانا كثيرة لصالح المتداول رغم الحق  عليه لكي لا تضحي بسمعتها ومثل ما انتم عارفين الشركات هذه اهم شيء السمعة لان اي تشويش ينتشر بسرعة في جميع المنتديات واكثر شغلهم في النت فانصح بشركات التخصص...... كلمة حق للشركات التداول
fxsol
fxcm
gcitrad
cmc
cms
جربتهم على الديمو مذهلين

----------


## شريف خطاب

رجاء توضيح مع أى وكيل تتعامل فالديهم وكلاء ممتازون مثل ORION Brokers 
وهذا لينك للويب سيت تبعهم www.orionbrokers.com 
كما أن لديهم commodities بأمكانك المضاربة عليها 
Orion ممتازة

----------


## @@ريال@@

> انا انصح اي شخص اذا فكر في يوم انه يتداول فليختار الشركات المتخصصة في الجال اللي يبي يتداول فيه....فمثلا الفوركس فهناك شركات متخصصة في هذا المجال دون ان تشركة بباقي ادوات الاستثمار المعروفة....لذالك تكون هذه الشركات مبدعة بحق من كل النواحي سواء الدعم برامج التداول انهاء المشاكل ....احيانا كثيرة لصالح المتداول رغم الحق عليه لكي لا تضحي بسمعتها ومثل ما انتم عارفين الشركات هذه اهم شيء السمعة لان اي تشويش ينتشر بسرعة في جميع المنتديات واكثر شغلهم في النت فانصح بشركات التخصص...... كلمة حق للشركات التداول
> fxsol
> fxcm
> gcitrad
> cmc
> cms
> جربتهم على الديمو مذهلين

 مالف نظري لشركة وينسور هو التنوع عملات بكافة انواع الأزواج اسهم معادن ومؤشرات وبرنامجها غير معقد ولا يوجد لديهم عمولات والسبريد قليل

----------


## @@ريال@@

> رجاء توضيح مع أى وكيل تتعامل فالديهم وكلاء ممتازون مثل ORION Brokers  
> وهذا لينك للويب سيت تبعهم www.orionbrokers.com 
> كما أن لديهم commodities بأمكانك المضاربة عليها 
> Orion ممتازة

 أخوي شريف من المعروف ان الوكلاء يضعون عمولة 45 دولار للعقد فأن اريد التعامل معهم مباشرة

----------


## Patch

> شكرا اخي باتش هل ممكن تعطيني رابط الشركة اذا كان مخالف لقوانين المنتدى ممكن ترسله على الخاص 
> وشكرا

   سلام عليكم  اخوووي رياض الشرركه  الي انا اقولك  عليها ال FxsoL  المتداول العربي هو وكيل  لي هذي الشركه  شوف عندك   في المواضيع المثبته  كاتب الاخ طلال لي الشركه الي قلت لك عليها  في نفس الموضوع الاخ طلال  طريقه فتح حساب كبير ولا صغير في كل شي عنها ووميزاتها     :Regular Smile:

----------


## @@ريال@@

شكرا ياباتش

----------


## wardco

السلام عليكم
والله يا اخوان انا لا انصح بهذه الشركه

----------


## @@ريال@@

ياأخوان اي احد لاينصح بالشركة يذكر الأسباب  
مشكور

----------


## Mr.ZiZw

ابعد عن كل شبهه  
شركة عليها الكثير من الشبهات  
ويقول المثل : أبعد عن الشر وغني له  
اذا كان لازم شركة يكون لديها ميتاترايدر 
فشوف الانتربانك ممتاز جداً

----------


## ضاحى

> انا انصح اي شخص اذا فكر في يوم انه يتداول فليختار الشركات المتخصصة في الجال اللي يبي يتداول فيه....فمثلا الفوركس فهناك شركات متخصصة في هذا المجال دون ان تشركة بباقي ادوات الاستثمار المعروفة....لذالك تكون هذه الشركات مبدعة بحق من كل النواحي سواء الدعم برامج التداول انهاء المشاكل ....احيانا كثيرة لصالح المتداول رغم الحق عليه لكي لا تضحي بسمعتها ومثل ما انتم عارفين الشركات هذه اهم شيء السمعة لان اي تشويش ينتشر بسرعة في جميع المنتديات واكثر شغلهم في النت فانصح بشركات التخصص...... كلمة حق للشركات التداول
> fxsol
> fxcm
> gcitrad
> cmc
> cms
> جربتهم على الديمو مذهلين

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخى شركة gci trad متخصصه نصب واحتيا ل تخصص للمسلمن والعرب وسمعتها فى الحظيظ وسبق انه نوهنا عنها  
اللهم انى قد بلغت فاشهد 
تقبلو تقديرى

----------


## adx_macd

بعد اذن المنتدى  
جرب برنامج migfx.ch ... ميتا ترايدر، سبريد ممتاز، حسابات اسلامية، مقرها سويسرا
أو interbankfx .. أمريكية 
قبل سنة انا تعاملت مع windsor لم اواجه اي مشكة لمدة 6 اشهر.. السبريد عالي فقط.

----------


## مضارب جديد

للانصاف وابراء الذمه فقط يظهر والله تعالى اعلم ان شركة وندسور بروكر شركه جيده وقد كنا حذرنا منها قبل فتره بسبب مشاكل بعض المسوقين لها ولكن ومن لقائي مع بعض الاخوه رأيتهم يثنون عليهم ولم يذكروا انهم تعرضوا لمشاكل مع نفس الشركه مطلقا وخدمتهم جيده  ولديهم العديد من العملات والاسهم والسلع وحسابات بدون تبييت  ولكن ومهما كان يبقى ان مقرهم في قبرص ومسجلين في منظمات الحكومه القبرصيه فقط وليس في اي هيئه عالميه  والله تعالى اعلم

----------


## adx_macd

> للانصاف وابراء الذمه فقط يظهر والله تعالى اعلم ان شركة وندسور بروكر شركه جيده وقد كنا حذرنا منها قبل فتره بسبب مشاكل بعض المسوقين لها ولكن ومن لقائي مع بعض الاخوه رأيتهم يثنون عليهم ولم يذكروا انهم تعرضوا لمشاكل مع نفس الشركه مطلقا وخدمتهم جيده   ولديهم العديد من العملات والاسهم والسلع وحسابات بدون تبييت ولكن ومهما كان يبقى ان مقرهم في قبرص ومسجلين في منظمات الحكومه القبرصيه فقط وليس في اي هيئه عالميه  والله تعالى اعلم

 اشكرك اخي مضارب جديد، كلام منصف جداً، ولاكون صريح اكثر هذا هو السبب الاخر بعد "السبريد" اللذي قررت اقفال حسابي معهم, تحسباً لأي مشاكل مستقبلاً. 
وكما ذكروا جميع الاخوان في مناقشات مماثلة سابقاً، يفضل دائما الشركات الامريكية والسويسرية. 
والله وحده أعلم.

----------


## @@ريال@@

اشكركم جميعا على ردودكم  
فعلا gci جربتها وللأسف وقت التداول لاتستطيع اخذ السعر الذي ترغب فيه 
وبجرب mgi  
شاكر ومقدر

----------


## طيب

السلام عليكم آخى العزيز أهم مافي الأمر أن تكون مرخصة وحسابها المالي مفصول عن حسابات المستثمرين أما بنسبه للضمانات فمن العلوم أن قوانين الإتحاد الأوربي أكثر صرامه من الأمريكية أما بنسبه للسوسريه فلا يوجد  ضمانات لتجارة الفركس وضمانتها عبارة عن مراقبة غسيل الأموال فقط لا غير  والله ولي التوفيق.

----------


## pound

I think this link will help you www.*******expo.com 
this expo will be in Dubai in the first and second of March 2007
windsor brokers is a good company but they locate in Cyprus :Thmbdn:   
thanks

----------


## طيب

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم(( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِن قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ ))  آنا شخصين أتعامل مع ساكسو بانك من ثلاث سنوات تقريبا أما بخصوص الموضوع فقد سمعت انهم جيدين ومرخصون من  لندن ولله اعلمFSA

----------


## باوند

اخي الحبيب الشركة هذه موجوده بقبرص ومعروف ان القوانين في هذا البلد غير جديرة بالثقة وليست مسجله في اي منظمة معروفه ومن ناحية تسجيلها nfa في غير مسجلة بسب عدم وجودها في السوق الامريكي الشركات الاوربية مثل السويسريه والقبرصية وبعض الشركات البريطانيه غير جديرة بالثقة ان كانت استثمارك كبير لكن من ناحية استثمار 500 او 1000 دولار في هذه الشركة فهذا مجال اخر

----------


## EGY-MAN

كانت جيده فيما مضى  
الآن سيئه و لا أنصحك بالتعامل معها 
وقت الأخبار تعلق الشركه البرنامج 
أحيانا عند وجود أستوب لا يضرب وقت الأخبار و تلاقيهم أغلقوا على أستوب أكثر من اللى أنت حاطه و يقولك big movmemt  مع انها مش GAP  بس تقول ايه
فى الحساباتا لإسلاميه النظام أكثر من سيىء 
أعتقد أنه توجد شركه من حيث المواصفات ممتازه وهى http://www.rfxt.com/index.htm  كان الأخ ربيع وجدها بعد بحث  و لكن لم يتم تجربتها   فإذا كان لا غبار عليها أعتقد انها أكثر من ممتازه

----------


## ريتشارد

السلام عليكم
 أنا من سوريا ولا أستطيع التعامل مع الشركات الاميريكية وذلك نسبة للحظر الأقتصادي من أميركا على سوريا  
وبعض  الأخوة نصحوا بها وبعضهم لا
ولم أستطيع أن أحدد هل أتعامل معهم أو لا
هل يوجد شركات أوروبية برناجها ميتا ترايدر بحيث يستطيع السوري مثلي أن يفتح حساب معهم

----------


## أبو بكر

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته انا كنت عميل لهذه الشركه عبر وسيطها في الكويت وهي شركه وفره للوساطه الماليه ، بكل صراحه بروكريه الشركه كلهم كانوا بياعين خضره وفواكه وجابوهم يشتغلون بالفوركس ، لدرجه انه مع خبرتي التي لم تتعدى شهرين في وقتها كانوا ياخذون مني توصيات وهمهم الوحيد انك تخسر واذا سالت الواحد فيهم عن ابسط المعلومات يسوي نفسه مايعرف اي شي ، لكن برنامجهم بصراحه الميتاتريدر حلو وبس مرات يعلق وقت الاخبار ، لكن هل سياسه الشركه بشكل عام انها تخسرك سواءا" في قبرص او في الكويت ؟ ام هذه سياسه الوكيل في الكويت الله اعلم ؟ أسأل من فتح حساب مباشر معاهم؟ لكن ابعد عن الشر وغني له ؟ كل شباب المنتدى شغالين على اف اكس سول ويمدحونها وانا توني فتحت حساب فيها وما شفت احد اشتكى منها ابدا" وبامكانك تنزل برنامج الميتاتريدر 4 من المنتدى والشباب ما يقصرون ، بس نصيحه اخ لاخوه بعد عن وندسور  :Thmbdn:

----------


## pssp

> ياأخوان اي احد لاينصح بالشركة يذكر الأسباب  
> مشكور

 سؤال ذكي جدا جدا , وانا مثلك منتظر ذكر الاسباب بالدليل الفاطع لاني ...................................!!!!

----------


## ahmad83

شركة وندسور بروكر من أفضل الشركات التي تعاملت معها 
ولكن يعيبها شيء واحد  
ما بيرضوا يفتحوا لك حساب اسلامي أي فرض ال (swap) علينا

----------


## ريتشارد

ما رأيكم ب  كراون فوركس
حتى الأن لم ارى شركة داعمة ببرامج تلفزيونية مثلها
ميزات جيدة سبريد نفطة واحة على بعض العملات فما رأيكم بها
أرجو ان يكون الرد مع الأسباب

----------


## rammy

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء ان تقبلو ما سوف أقول , هذا المنتدي جدير بلاحترام لمحاولتة تسقيف الناس بهذه التجارة فأرجو من الجميع وانا اولكم أن لا نزايد ولا ننقص من الحقائق . 
ان التراخيص في قبرص من اقوي الترخيص فما بالكم وهي مسجلة في لندن , وهم يتفاخرون بترخيصهم وأرقام الترخيص , وأن USA الان يقومون بتشديد على شركاتهم ...............
أصدقائى الله موجود وسوف يحاسبنا على أقوالنا قبل أفعالنا , الرجاء الصدق مع الآخر وعدم أستغلل الموقع للكسب ......
وشكرا لكم وأرجو أن تقبلوني واحد منكم

----------


## first trader

اخوانى
وينسور من الشركات المحترمه جدا وبحكم معرفتى للمدير الاقليمى لهم فانا متأكد مما اقوله ولكن يعيبهم فقط وانا اعنى فقط بمعناها انهم يجبرونا على التبيت بمعنى ان حد اقصى لعدم حساب تبيت عشرة ايام فقط وبعد ذلك يتم حسابه اما غير ذلك فهى شركه محترمه جدا جدا جدا
بالاضافه الى ذلك لك الحق كوكيل ان تختار سيتسم 4-5 اسبريد او 2-3 كما تشاء 
هذا ما اعلمه انا والله يعلم ما لا نعلم

----------


## rammy

صباح الخير للجميع 
أخي الكريم إن الشركة لا تجبر أحد على نظام  التبييت , فالمساهم له حرية الاختيار في طريقة فتح الحسابات

----------


## karamoff

> أنا ادور على شركة تستخدم برنامج سهل وسريع في التداول وفي نفس الوقت تكون لها مميزات السبريد قليل و لايوجد انترست على العقود والمارجن قليل

 اخي لا انصحك فيها لأنو بيصير تأخير وقت الاخبار كتير
انا بصراحة بنصح بـــAlaron

----------


## rammy

أخ الكريم
نصح الأصدقاء واجب ولكن مع الدلائل والبراهين وليس على الأقاويل, رأس مال الشركة عربي 100% فهل هذا معيب , وأوضحنا مرارا وتكرارا عن الشركة وترخيصها , وما آراه المزيد من البحث عن الشركات إما جديده أوغير مرخصه أو إسرائيلية , من الذي قال أن العالم محصور في أمريكا!
أتعلم أخي الكريم أن أمريكا إعتمدت سياسة إضعاف الدولار بعد المقاطعه الإسلاميه للمنتجات اليهوديه , لأرغام الدول العربيه على الإستراد منها ! 
ما الغرض من التشويش؟ العموله , كل الشركات بلا إستثناء تدفع عموله ((بدل إعلام)), فيجب مراعاة الله أن نعمل في شركات على الأقل تضمن حق المضارب حتى لو كانت العموله أقل.
برهنت التجربه أنه من يدفع اكثر مما ياخذ يخسر ولا أعتقد أن هناك أحد في العالم يقبل أن يخسر. 
أخواني آسف للإطاله ولكن المثل يقول : يابخت من بكاني وبكي عليا وما ضحكني وضحك الناس عليا .

----------


## karamoff

> أخ الكريم
> نصح الأصدقاء واجب ولكن مع الدلائل والبراهين وليس على الأقاويل, رأس مال الشركة عربي 100% فهل هذا معيب , وأوضحنا مرارا وتكرارا عن الشركة وترخيصها , وما آراه المزيد من البحث عن الشركات إما جديده أوغير مرخصه أو إسرائيلية , من الذي قال أن العالم محصور في أمريكا!
> أتعلم أخي الكريم أن أمريكا إعتمدت سياسة إضعاف الدولار بعد المقاطعه الإسلاميه للمنتجات اليهوديه , لأرغام الدول العربيه على الإستراد منها ! 
> ما الغرض من التشويش؟ العموله , كل الشركات بلا إستثناء تدفع عموله ((بدل إعلام)), فيجب مراعاة الله أن نعمل في شركات على الأقل تضمن حق المضارب حتى لو كانت العموله أقل.
> برهنت التجربه أنه من يدفع اكثر مما ياخذ يخصر ولا أعتقد أن هناك أحد في العالم يقبل أن يخسر. 
> أخواني آسف للإطاله ولكن المثل يقول : يابخت من بكاني وبكي عليا ومضحكني وضحك الناس عليا .

 مرحبا اخي Rammy
انا لست ضد شركة وندسور بالعكس هي شركة محترمة جدا واعلم ان لديها الكثير من العملاء في الوطن العربي وخاصة سورية  وطبعا العالم ليس محصور فقط في الشركات الاميركية لكن الدلائل برهنت ان الشركات المرخصة في امريكا وانكلترا هي الاقوى ووندسور اصبحت مرخصة حديثا في بريطانيا لكني بعد عملي مع شركة اميركية مثل ألارون اتضح لي انها افضل الشركات الموجودة حاليا والمرخصة والمصنفة 31 عالميا ضمن افضل خمسين شركة وساطة عالمية
وشكرا

----------


## أبو دلامة

> مرحبا اخي Rammy
> انا لست ضد شركة وندسور بالعكس هي شركة محترمة جدا واعلم ان لديها الكثير من العملاء في الوطن العربي وخاصة سورية  وطبعا العالم ليس محصور فقط في الشركات الاميركية لكن الدلائل برهنت ان الشركات المرخصة في امريكا وانكلترا هي الاقوى ووندسور اصبحت مرخصة حديثا في بريطانيا لكني بعد عملي مع شركة اميركية مثل ألارون اتضح لي انها افضل الشركات الموجودة حاليا والمرخصة والمصنفة 31 عالميا ضمن افضل خمسين شركة وساطة عالمية
> وشكرا

 
. لو سمحت سؤال : 
بالنسبة لشركة alaron  هل تعاملاتها محصورة بتجارة العملات ؟؟ 
و أيضا التعاملات هل هي  سبوت أم فيوتشر ؟؟

----------


## karamoff

مرحبا اخي 
شركة alaron تتداول بالعملات وكافة انواع السلع الاخرى وهي متخصصة بالفيوتشرز .

----------


## Fx Expert

> كانت جيده فيما مضى  
> الآن سيئه و لا أنصحك بالتعامل معها 
> وقت الأخبار تعلق الشركه البرنامج 
> أحيانا عند وجود أستوب لا يضرب وقت الأخبار و تلاقيهم أغلقوا على أستوب أكثر من اللى أنت حاطه و يقولك big movmemt مع انها مش GAP بس تقول ايه
> فى الحساباتا لإسلاميه النظام أكثر من سيىء 
> أعتقد أنه توجد شركه من حيث المواصفات ممتازه وهى http://www.rfxt.com/index.htm  كان الأخ ربيع وجدها بعد بحث  و لكن لم يتم تجربتها    فإذا كان لا غبار عليها أعتقد انها أكثر من ممتازه

 Royal Trade Company is very good i tried it for last couple months , but i didn't withdrawal any amount yet , in general i like it .  also Orion Brokers , but the only thing is the COMMISION will cut most of your profit .  sorry for write in english becuase an at WORK

----------


## karamoff

صديقي اذا كانت www.rfxt.com جيدة فأنا اعرف الشركة الام وهي www.ikongm.com 
وهي افضل بمراحل على حسب علمي وشكرا

----------


## خالد المنهالي

قبرصية    و  هذا يكفي   -   اوف شور

----------


## rammy

> قبرصية و هذا يكفي - اوف شور

 أخي خالد  
أوف شور كان في الماضي , قبل 2000 , أما الأن فشركة Windsro المرخصه من قبل CYSEC الهيئة الرسميه للأوراق المالية والأسهم والسندات , ومن قبل FSA الهيئه الأنكليزية للأوراق المالية 
تستطيع العمل من وفي كل آوربا من دون تراخيص إضافيه حيث أن قامة  CYSEC بإضافة قوانين الإتحاد الآوربي إلى قوانينها فتخيل الصرامه  
وشكرا

----------


## خالد المنهالي

ماهي قوانين ان اف اي حتى ناخذ بقوانين الاتحاد الاوربي   ؟   ( رفكو وان اف اي  )    فماذا نفعل في  قبرص والاتحاد الاوربي    
الوسيط يجب ان يكون بنك حتى يكون له امان  وغير ذلك كلهم محتالين

----------


## rammy

> ماهي قوانين ان اف اي حتى ناخذ بقوانين الاتحاد الاوربي ؟ ( رفكو وان اف اي ) فماذا نفعل في قبرص والاتحاد الاوربي    
> الوسيط يجب ان يكون بنك حتى يكون له امان وغير ذلك كلهم محتالين

 عليك أن قرأتها لتعلم الفرق!
أو إسأل الأخوه المشرفين حتي لا تقول إني منحاذ 
كنت أتعامل مع ريفكو وستطعت سحب كل أموال , لأنها مرخصه هذا هو الفرق
وهذا حصل بعد بيع الشركة وتصفيتها

----------


## sabry_top2000

ان اردت ان تتاكد من مصداقية وندسور فهذا موقع لوسيط فى مصر    www.luxurygroupegypt.com  
اعتذر لادارة المنتدى على وضع موقع اخر فهذا الوسيط يعمل فى مصر منذ عامان ولم اسمع عن اى مشاكل مع العملاء ولهم خدمة اكثر من رائعة فى تحليل السوق والاهتمام  بالعميل ولكم التحقق...اعتذر مرة اخرى

----------


## خالد المنهالي

رفكو  هذا في حال البيع او التصفية 
 لكن في حال خسارة الشركة في المضاربة  -  يعني  يتناولة جرعات ابوشن زيادة       
ولا في بالك هذه الشركات تعمل في العملات ؟؟؟؟

----------


## rammy

> رفكو هذا في حال البيع او التصفية 
> لكن في حال خسارة الشركة في المضاربة - يعني يتناولة جرعات ابوشن زيادة   
> ولا في بالك هذه الشركات تعمل في العملات ؟؟؟؟

 عزيزي خالد
راجع معلوماتك لأن رفكو خسرت في المضاربه , لعدم تغطية حسابات الذبائن مما أجبر الشركة على البيع , لعدم تغطية رأس المال لي محافظ المستثمرين!
ولمس من كلامك الرهبه وعدم الثقه في هذا السوق , فل أفضل لك عدم المتاجره فيه , لأنك سوف تعتبر أي تحرك في السوق تلاعب فيه

----------


## MOH_AMED

ياهة لهم مكتب بمصر جيد

----------


## vip1988

اول شيء مساء الخير
تاني اشي يا اخوان حيرتونا انا كمان يومين بدي احول للوندسور الاموال عشان يدخلو احسابي 
حسب ما قرئت من موقع الشركه انها امنيحا وسئلت عنها
المهم انا شفت باحدا الردود كلمت( التبيت) ما معناها
والف شكر وهي اول مشاركه الي
تقبلو تحياتي

----------


## ابوروان2008

ماتقييمكم ل    فوركس جن ارجوا الرد من فضلكم :Asvc:

----------


## dal3onat

هذه الشركة تقدم تحليلات ممتازة لكن ما جربت حساب حيقي بها ... أنصحك بشركات معروفة 
تحياتي 
FXCM  - *********

----------


## rammy

> اول شيء مساء الخير
> تاني اشي يا اخوان حيرتونا انا كمان يومين بدي احول للوندسور الاموال عشان يدخلو احسابي 
> حسب ما قرئت من موقع الشركه انها امنيحا وسئلت عنها
> المهم انا شفت باحدا الردود كلمت( التبيت) ما معناها
> والف شكر وهي اول مشاركه الي
> تقبلو تحياتي

 عزيزي  قد أصبح الموضوع قديم جديد ولاكن؟
التبيت يعني أنك تستطيع حمل عقود لمده معينه , بعد هذه المدى يتم إقتطاع مبالغ محدده سلفا

----------


## dal3onat

الشركة تحليلتها جيدة ...

----------


## shadi-fx

السلام عليكم,,, 
أريد أن أطرح سؤال واحد فقط لأعضاء المنتدى الكرام عن هذه الشركة: 
هل نصبت هذه الشركة على أي من الأعضاء المنتدى ولم تعطيه الأرباح وخاصة اذا كانت كبيرة؟؟؟  
أرجو الافادة 
وشكرا للجميع

----------


## shadi-fx

> السلام عليكم 
> الرجاء ان تقبلو ما سوف أقول , هذا المنتدي جدير بلاحترام لمحاولتة تسقيف الناس بهذه التجارة فأرجو من الجميع وانا اولكم أن لا نزايد ولا ننقص من الحقائق . 
> ان التراخيص في قبرص من اقوي الترخيص فما بالكم وهي مسجلة في لندن , وهم يتفاخرون بترخيصهم وأرقام الترخيص , وأن USA الان يقومون بتشديد على شركاتهم ...............
> أصدقائى الله موجود وسوف يحاسبنا على أقوالنا قبل أفعالنا , الرجاء الصدق مع الآخر وعدم أستغلل الموقع للكسب ......
> وشكرا لكم وأرجو أن تقبلوني واحد منكم

 
كلامك صحيح فهي مجازة من FSA بريطانيا  
لكن سؤالي لك اخ رامي هل لك حساب حقيقي عندهم  وكم لك عندهم وهل يعطوك الارباح وهل هي كبيرة؟ 
وشكرا لك

----------


## CJA

> ماتقييمكم ل فوركس جن ارجوا الرد من فضلكم

 تحية طيبة 
بانسبة لفوركس جين لا افضلها لان هناك العديد من الشبهات حولها خليك فى المضمون
و انصحك عن تجربة  جرب شركة MBCFX 
بالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## rammy

> كلامك صحيح فهي مجازة من FSA بريطانيا  
> لكن سؤالي لك اخ رامي هل لك حساب حقيقي عندهم وكم لك عندهم وهل يعطوك الارباح وهل هي كبيرة؟ 
> وشكرا لك

 نعم لدي حساب حقيقي .
اتعامل معهم من أكثر من 3 سنوات 
المبلغ الموجود في وندسور أكثر من 90000$ بفضله.
وليس عندي مشكله لكشف حسابي بعد موافقة إدارة الموقع .
وعذراعن عدم الرد السريع.

----------


## shadi-fx

> نعم لدي حساب حقيقي .
> اتعامل معهم من أكثر من 3 سنوات 
> المبلغ الموجود في وندسور أكثر من 90000$ بفضله.
> وليس عندي مشكله لكشف حسابي بعد موافقة إدارة الموقع .
> وعذراعن عدم الرد السريع.

 ماشاء الله والله يزيدك ان شاءالله من خيره. 
وشكرا للرد 
تحياتي

----------


## rammy

> ماشاء الله والله يزيدك ان شاءالله من خيره. 
> وشكرا للرد 
> تحياتي

 شكرا ويزيدك ان شاء الله

----------


## forexacademy2

على فكرة أظن هذه الشركة تدعم ميزة ال hedge اثناء التداول و هذا أمر مهم... 
سمعت أنها جيدة من صديق لي.

----------


## shadi-fx

> على فكرة أظن هذه الشركة تدعم ميزة ال hedge اثناء التداول و هذا أمر مهم... 
> سمعت أنها جيدة من صديق لي.

 والله اظن ان كل الشركات بتدعمها والشركة اصلا ما لها اي علاقة بالهدج

----------


## zzizzo

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  انا كنت عميل لهذه الشركه عبر وسيطها في الكويت وهي شركه وفره للوساطه الماليه ، بكل صراحه بروكريه الشركه كلهم كانوا بياعين خضره وفواكه وجابوهم يشتغلون بالفوركس ، لدرجه انه مع خبرتي التي لم تتعدى شهرين في وقتها كانوا ياخذون مني توصيات وهمهم الوحيد انك تخسر واذا سالت الواحد فيهم عن ابسط المعلومات يسوي نفسه مايعرف اي شي ، لكن برنامجهم بصراحه الميتاتريدر حلو وبس مرات يعلق وقت الاخبار ، لكن هل سياسه الشركه بشكل عام انها تخسرك سواءا" في قبرص او في الكويت ؟ ام هذه سياسه الوكيل في الكويت الله اعلم ؟ أسأل من فتح حساب مباشر معاهم؟ لكن ابعد عن الشر وغني له ؟  كل شباب المنتدى شغالين على اف اكس سول ويمدحونها وانا توني فتحت حساب فيها وما شفت احد اشتكى منها ابدا" وبامكانك تنزل برنامج الميتاتريدر 4 من المنتدى والشباب ما يقصرون ، بس نصيحه اخ لاخوه بعد عن وندسور

  
انا كنت داخل فيها بست الاف دولار  
وصلته الي 20 الف دولار  
ولما انتبهوا  لي خسروني كل فلوسي  باتصالات كثيره واهتمام زائد وتوجيهي بطريقه  
( لبستني في الحيط )

----------


## zzizzo

وندسور  نفسها شركه جيده  
لكن الشركات الوكيله هي التي فيها مشاكل  
لذلك  انصحك بالتعامل مع وندسور ولا تتعامل مع الشركات الي  واخده ( ip )   من وندسور  
معني كلامي  ( ادخل علي موكع وندسور بروكر ل تي دي   مباشرة )

----------


## rammy

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  انا كنت عميل لهذه الشركه عبر وسيطها في الكويت وهي شركه وفره للوساطه الماليه ،
> بكل صراحه بروكريه الشركه كلهم كانوا بياعين خضره وفواكه وجابوهم يشتغلون بالفوركس ،
> لدرجه انه مع خبرتي التي لم تتعدى شهرين في وقتها كانوا ياخذون مني توصيات وهمهم الوحيد انك تخسر واذا سالت الواحد فيهم عن ابسط المعلومات يسوي نفسه مايعرف اي شي ، لكن برنامجهم بصراحه الميتاتريدر حلو وبس مرات يعلق وقت الاخبار ، لكن هل سياسه الشركه بشكل عام انها تخسرك سواءا" في قبرص او في الكويت ؟
> ام هذه سياسه الوكيل في الكويت الله اعلم ؟
> أسأل من فتح حساب مباشر معاهم؟ لكن ابعد عن الشر وغني له ؟  كل شباب المنتدى شغالين على اف اكس سول ويمدحونها وانا توني فتحت حساب فيها وما شفت احد اشتكى منها ابدا" وبامكانك تنزل برنامج الميتاتريدر 4 من المنتدى والشباب ما يقصرون ، بس نصيحه اخ لاخوه بعد عن وندسور

 لو أبو بكر معانا وبيقدر يشرح أكثر  شخصيا لدي اصدقاء كويتين وهم على علاقه طيبه بمسؤلين الفرعين في الكويت

----------


## asshaabo

انتبهوا لفارق السبريد الكبيرعلى كل العملات و الدهب في ويندسور نسبة الى بروكرات اخرى افضل منها .

----------


## هيثم

أنامن مصر أريد فتح حساب بأحد الشركات  ماأفضل شركه تنصحونى بها وماهى المميزات والعيوب التى تمكنى من معرفة أفضل شركة؟؟ثم كيف أفتح الحساب بها؟

----------


## rammy

> انتبهوا لفارق السبريد الكبيرعلى كل العملات و الدهب في ويندسور نسبة الى بروكرات اخرى افضل منها .

 مثلا ! وماهي الرافعه والستوب والترخيص

----------


## قول يا رب

أخواني يا أهل الخبرة ممكن نصيحة لوجه الله تعالى عن أفضل الشركات
تكون الشركة قوية حسب التالي
1)نوع الترخيص
2)السبريد
ومشكوووورين مقدما

----------


## waelzoubi

السلام عليكم عندي سوال عن وندسور  وطريقة السحب منها والمدة الزمنية  ارجو الرد لاني متورط معهم يعني اسكر حسابي او شو ؟

----------


## fayez salman

انا فتحت معهم حساب حقيقي للاسف المركز الرئيسى فى قبرص ووجدت انهم غير محترمين فعلا سبيل المثال          يفتح عندهم السبريد عند افتتاح السوق فى بعض الاحيان اكثر من 50 نقطه فاذا كان العقد لصالحك فلا يعطوك         واذا كان لصالحهم فهو صحيح ويخسروك انصح الاخوه بعدم الاشتراك معهم

----------


## sofian

هل من الممكن فتح حساب عن طريق master card

----------


## rammy

> السلام عليكم عندي سوال عن وندسور وطريقة السحب منها والمدة الزمنية ارجو الرد لاني متورط معهم يعني اسكر حسابي او شو ؟

   ليش ما تسئل الشركة على موقعها أو تتصل فيهن !!!!!!!!! :Noco:

----------


## rammy

> انا فتحت معهم حساب حقيقي للاسف المركز الرئيسى فى قبرص ووجدت انهم غير محترمين فعلا سبيل المثال يفتح عندهم السبريد عند افتتاح السوق فى بعض الاحيان اكثر من 50 نقطه فاذا كان العقد لصالحك فلا يعطوك واذا كان لصالحهم فهو صحيح ويخسروك انصح الاخوه بعدم الاشتراك معهم

  
الإحترام يأتي عن طريق السبريد!!!! :015: 
هناك شركات كثيرة غير محترمة :Noco: 
أنصحك بلمطالعة أكثر  :Asvc:

----------


## ستوب لوس

> انا فتحت معهم حساب حقيقي للاسف المركز الرئيسى فى قبرص ووجدت انهم غير محترمين فعلا سبيل المثال يفتح عندهم السبريد عند افتتاح السوق فى بعض الاحيان اكثر من 50 نقطه فاذا كان العقد لصالحك فلا يعطوك واذا كان لصالحهم فهو صحيح ويخسروك انصح الاخوه بعدم الاشتراك معهم

 السلام عليكم, أنا عندي حساب صغير مع ساكسو بنك و نفس المشكلة موجودة. أظن ان هذا الموضوع طبيعي مع كثير من الشركات, اذا ما كنت غلطان.  شكرا

----------


## coffinsday

وما هو اخر الاخبار عن هذه الشركه ؟؟ 
لاحظت انها شركه عمرها 20 سنه . ومرخصه من الجهات القبرصية ومرخصه من الاتحاد الاوربي في اكثر من مؤسسه رقابه . وكما لاحظت انهم يخضعون الى صندوق المتضررين . اي في حال خساره الشركه فلوسك مضمونه والضمان بالله وحده . وهذا الكلام حسب الموقع وليس عن طريق التجربه الشخصيه والان اخذت حساب ديمو لتجربتهم . ولكن اسالكم بالله لم جربهم بحساب حقيقي ويخبرنا بما يرضي الله ورسوله وبمخافه من الله . عن هذه الشركه ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## eto2

السلام عليكم
بصراحة انا فاتح حساب معاهم ولحد الان ما في اي مشكلة عندهم باستثناء انه السبرد بيكون عالي في بداية الفترة الاسيوية بس وبعدين بيصير طبيعي اما بخصوص السحب سحبت منهم اكثر من مرة وما في مشاكل نهائيا

----------


## سامح الجندي

fxsol عملت ميتاتريدر

----------


## بيب

> وما هو اخر الاخبار عن هذه الشركه ؟؟ 
> لاحظت انها شركه عمرها 20 سنه . ومرخصه من الجهات القبرصية ومرخصه من الاتحاد الاوربي في اكثر من مؤسسه رقابه . وكما لاحظت انهم يخضعون الى صندوق المتضررين . اي في حال خساره الشركه فلوسك مضمونه والضمان بالله وحده . وهذا الكلام حسب الموقع وليس عن طريق التجربه الشخصيه والان اخذت حساب ديمو لتجربتهم . ولكن اسالكم بالله لم جربهم بحساب حقيقي ويخبرنا بما يرضي الله ورسوله وبمخافه من الله . عن هذه الشركه ولكم جزيل الشكر

 صندوق متضررين؟
هذه نكتة جيدة. سمعنا هالحكي كتير من قبل.

----------


## rammy

> صندوق متضررين؟
> هذه نكتة جيدة. سمعنا هالحكي كتير من قبل.

 المزح ليس في كل الأوقات فعلى ما يبدو أن لديك مشكلة شخصية مع الشركة لمحولاتك المتكررة قلب الحقائق وتشويهها ومن بعد إذن المسؤولين عن الموقع اليكم الرابط بكل تفاصيل الشركة ومعايرها الأخلاقية موثقة بأرقام الأنتساب حيت أن من الممكن مراسلت الهيئات الحكومية للتأكد من المعلومات المدرجة قي موقعهم الإلكتروني.
وهذا أختصاص الملك!!  http://www.windsorbrokers.biz/ar/con...%D9%86%D8%A7-0

----------


## بيب

> المزح ليس في كل الأوقات فعلى ما يبدو أن لديك مشكلة شخصية مع الشركة لمحولاتك المتكررة قلب الحقائق وتشويهها ومن بعد إذن المسؤولين عن الموقع اليكم الرابط بكل تفاصيل الشركة ومعايرها الأخلاقية موثقة بأرقام الأنتساب حيت أن من الممكن مراسلت الهيئات الحكومية للتأكد من المعلومات المدرجة قي موقعهم الإلكتروني.
> وهذا أختصاص الملك!!  http://www.windsorbrokers.biz/ar/con...%D9%86%D8%A7-0

 للاسف كل هذه الترخيص للدعاية فقط. مافي زبون عنده مشكلة معكم و اخد حقه. يا رجل في كلام انة الشركة في قبرص موظفينها عم يتركو الشركة و أنه الشركة لتعويض النقص قامت بتشغيل العمالة الرخيصة الرومانية. حتى الموظفين اللي تركو الشركة لم تدفع لهم كامل مستحقاتهم و في قضايا و إنت الموظف في ويندسور جاي تقولي معايير اخلاقية ؟؟

----------


## rammy

> للاسف كل هذه الترخيص للدعاية فقط. مافي زبون عنده مشكلة معكم و اخد حقه. يا رجل في كلام انة الشركة في قبرص موظفينها عم يتركو الشركة و أنه الشركة لتعويض النقص قامت بتشغيل العمالة الرخيصة الرومانية. حتى الموظفين اللي تركو الشركة لم تدفع لهم كامل مستحقاتهم و في قضايا و إنت الموظف في ويندسور جاي تقولي معايير اخلاقية ؟؟

 أن تأكدة من تعاليقك ان الموضع شخصي بإمتياز , فساعة بتقول في دعاوي وساعة بتقول ما حد بياخد حقوقو!!!  يا سيد الفاضل لا تقارن الشركة بعمالتها بل بخدماتها ويمكنك النظر للخليج العربي مجتمعا بعمالته والمستوى الإقتصادي والطليعي في المنطق ككل!!!!؟
اما عن الموظفين ومستحقاتهم فهذا...! غريب فأنك تتكلم كأنك موظف في الشركة وتم طرده أو لك حصة ولم يدفعولك هذا موضوع لا يهمني كعميل يهم التراخيص وآليات السحب وسرعة المتاجرة وغير هذا تكون أمور شخصية ويمكن تصنيفها بالقدح والزم.
وأعتقد أن هذا يخالف شروط المحاوره وحتى شروط المنتدى, فلو كان بينكم مشاكل أو بعتقادك على الأقل فيوجد محاكم في العالم وطرق قانونية كثيرة تستطيع إتخاذه أنت أو الشركة المتخاصم معها 
وليكن بعيداً عنا حيث يهمنا الإستفاده وليس تصفيت الحسابات أن وجدت

----------


## بيب

> أن تأكدة من تعاليقك ان الموضع شخصي بإمتياز , فساعة بتقول في دعاوي وساعة بتقول ما حد بياخد حقوقو!!!  يا سيد الفاضل لا تقارن الشركة بعمالتها بل بخدماتها ويمكنك النظر للخليج العربي مجتمعا بعمالته والمستوى الإقتصادي والطليعي في المنطق ككل!!!!؟
> اما عن الموظفين ومستحقاتهم فهذا...! غريب فأنك تتكلم كأنك موظف في الشركة وتم طرده أو لك حصة ولم يدفعولك هذا موضوع لا يهمني كعميل يهم التراخيص وآليات السحب وسرعة المتاجرة وغير هذا تكون أمور شخصية ويمكن تصنيفها بالقدح والزم.
> وأعتقد أن هذا يخالف شروط المحاوره وحتى شروط المنتدى, فلو كان بينكم مشاكل أو بعتقادك على الأقل فيوجد محاكم في العالم وطرق قانونية كثيرة تستطيع إتخاذه أنت أو الشركة المتخاصم معها 
> وليكن بعيداً عنا حيث يهمنا الإستفاده وليس تصفيت الحسابات أن وجدت

 للاسف كلامك كلام دعائي خالي من أي تفسيرات واقعية صادر عن موظف يريد اثبات الولاء لمرؤسيه و هذا شي طبيعي لشخص في وضعك.

----------


## rabih

السيد بيب
اود ان اطواصل معك عبر الايميل هل يمكن ذلك؟

----------


## eto2

> السيد بيب
> اود ان اطواصل معك عبر الايميل هل يمكن ذلك؟

 عزيزي انا فتحت حساب مع هذه الشركة ولم اجد اية مشاكل لكن هناك بعض الاشخاص اللذينيخسرو حساباتهم فيتهمون الشركات بالنصب هكذا نحن الكل نصاب عندما نخسر

----------


## الحاج يسرى

ارجو ايفادتى عن موقع Signal Sniper للفوركس هل تعامل احد معه ومدى مصدقيته

----------


## samsan

اخي الكريم
العديد من المواقع لديه توصيات و نقات دخول و خروج و من المفيد الاطلاع عليها لكن الاهم الفهم لاساسيات و وقت اعطاء التوصيات ووضع السوق الحالي. معظم التوصيات تكون مبنية على اساسيات التحليل الفني و تتجاهل الاثر الكبير للتحاليل الاقصادية او التقتية.
لقد اطلعت على الموقع لكن لم اجربه نصيحتي ان تتابع بنفسك و تجرب التوصيات على حساب ديمو

----------


## samsan

العديد من المشاركات في الموضوع هي نوع من السجال و الهجوم والدفاع الذي يضر بالاطراف صاحبة العلاقة وخالية من الفائدة للجميع. اقترح لادارة المنتدى مراجعة الموضوع وحذف كل تهجم و دفاع وابقى الاراء التي تفيد الجميع. مع تمنيات للجيع بالتوفيق

----------


## mjkup1

السلام عليكم 
انا فاتح حساب مع ويندسور منذ 5 سنوات -- وحتي الان لم اواجه اي مشكلة -- سواء سحب او ايداع
او هيدج - 
لكن بصراحة :- اوقات بيعلق البرنامج --- لكن دائما اشعر انه شي عادي - لاني جربت برامج كتير لشركات كتير وكله بيعلق البرامج عندهم . 
كلمة حق من الاخر :- 
شركة ويندسور ممتازة -- لكن لا مانع من اخذ الحيطة والحذر قدر المستطاع - سواء كانت الشركة ويندسور او غيرها - وعلي سبيل المثال == شركة كراون فوركس !!!!!!! 
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## mjkup1

السلام عليكم 
مرفق جدول -- به مفاضلة بين الشركات ومن ضمنهم ويندسور بروكر 
منقول للفائدة 
تحياتي

----------


## mjkup1

** *AQFOREX:*   بالنسبة لشركة *AQFOREX* فهي تدعي أنها شركة بريطانية و لها فرع في العقبة بحسب القوانين الخاصة بسلطة إقليم العقبة و معلوماتنا الأكيدة بهذا الخصوص هي كالتالي:  - إن شركة مسجلة للعمل في عالم البورصة كشركة مالية في بريطانيا، عليها أن تكون مرخصة من ال FSA ولا يكفي مجرد أن تكون مسجلة. و لكن إذا راجعتم معنا موقع ال FSA فلا تجدوا أثرا لها. يمكنكم مراجعة الموقع عبر حلقة الوصل التالية و التأكد بنفسكم:  http://www.fsa.gov.uk/register/home.do  - إن وجود فرع لشركة أجنبية ضمن منطقة العقبة يعفيها من التسجيل لدى مراقبة الشركات ولكن هذا، لا يعطيها الحق في مزاولة اية مهنة دون الحصول على ترخيص مزاولة المهنة وهو الذي يصدر من مجلس تنظيم التعامل بالبورصات العالمية.   و للتوضيح اكثر فسوف نسوق المثال التالي: شركة بريطانية استثمارية مسجلة في لندن و فتحت لها فرع في العقبة و تعمل في مجال الاستثمار في المستشفيات. لا يجب على الشركة التسجيل لدى مراقبة الشركة لان لها الشكل القانوني كفرع لشركة أجنبية مسجل في سلطة إقليم العقبة لكن إذا أرادت الشركة البدء بالعمل كمستشفى داخل العقبة او خارجها فهي بحاجة إلى الترخيص من وزارة الصحة الأردنية.  - ان أي شركة أردنية او أجنبية أرادت العمل كشركة مالية تزاول عملها في الأردن عليها أن تكون مرخصة وفقا لقانون التعامل في البورصات العالمية، و هو أمر مختلف عن مجرد التسجيل كشركة اقتصادية. و حتى الأن ان الشركة غير حاصلة على أي ترخيص. ففي النهاية، منطقة العقبة هي ما زالت منطقة من الأردن و تخضع للقوانين و الأنظمة في الأردن.  - الرجاء الأطّلاع و للضرورة على الرابط التالي:  http://www.*************.com/article.php?ID=5444  و قد أخذنا المقالة من جريدة الرأي التي تصدر في عمان الأردن، يمكنكم قراءتها عبر:  http://www.alrai.com/pages.php?news_id=240014  من جهة أخرى، كيف يمكنها التصرف بأموال العملاء و ادارة الحسابات دون أي ترخيص؟ و كيف يمكنها الوعد بمردود ثابت؟ كلنا نعرف أن عالم الفوركس هو عالم سريع و لا يمكننا ضمان مردود ثابت شهري.  و حتى لو هي تقوم بتوزيع أرباح لعملائها فلكم من الوقت؟ و برأيكم في حال توقفت لمن يمكنهم العملاء التشكي؟ فهي ليست مرخصة من وزارة التجارة في الأردن، و ليست مرخصة من هيئة الFSA  المالية.... انظروا ماذا حدث لعملاء مثل هذه الشركات التي تهاوت كأوراق الخريف الواحدة تلوى الأخرى ولم يبقى إلا الشركات العالمية المرخصة من هيأت دولية معروفة سواء في الولايات المتحدة أو في الاتحاد الأوربي.   *بالنسبة لشركة APEXFXTRADING*  تبين ما يلي:   1- أن هذه الشركة غير قانونية وغير مرخصة ولا من أي جهة رسمية خارجية أو داخلية وإنها شركة نصب واحتيال تعمل بالأردن خاصة بعدما ثبت من وزارة التجارة والصناعة في الأردن وهيئة الأوراق المالية والبنك المركزي بأنها غيرمرخصة نهائياً وبأنها حاولت الترخيص بعد فضيحتها وتم رفض الترخيص لها وأنه لا يوجد لها مقر في أمريكا كما يدعون في العقد الموقع معهم وبأن العقد غير قانوني وبأنها غير مرخصة من النافا، وهذه الشركة نلاحظ أنها تعمل في الأسهم والعملات والبترول والمعادن وهذا ممنوع في قانون البورصات العالمية لأن بورصة العملات مستقلة وبورصة البترول مستقلة والمعادن مستقلة. فأي شركة تقوم بالعمل بجميع هذه الأشياء تعتبر غير قانونية ومشبوهة 
2ـ صاحب الشركة إلى الآن موقوف ومحجوز على املاكه وامواله وقد خرج بكفالة وهو النصاب أيمن عوينات. 
3 ـ جميع حسابات العملاء كانت تسجل في البنك باسم أيمن عوينات وهذا ممنوع قانونياً مما يعني أنه كان يخطط لسرقة أموال المستثمرين والهروب هو وشريكه شريف الحسن إلى الخارج لكن شريف الحسن كان ألعن وأدهى منه سبقه بالهروب بمبلغ 28 مليون دولار خارج الأردن يعني الشركة 100% شركة نصب واحتيال.  كما لا يوجد في أمريكا أي شركة تعمل باسم APEXFXTRADING تعمل بالبورصة العالمية وإنما هناك شركة اسمها  APEXTRADING تعمل في تجارة المواد الزراعية فهو زور إسم هذه الشركة وأضاف عليها حرفي FX لاحظوا الفرق بين الإسمين ومن أراد التأكد عليه البحث على الإنترنت.    * - تريدلاند  تدّعي تريدلاند انها تقع في الولايات الأمريكية المتحدة، ولكن بحسبما عرفنا تتمّ كل نشاطاتها من الأردن. تقدمّ تريدلاند فرصة المتاجرة بالعملات الأجنبية، النفط الخام، و المعادن الثمينة. لكن أيّة شركة أمريكية يجب أن تكون عضو في ال NFA- National Futures Association – أمّا تريدلاند فليست عضوا في الNFA . يجري ذكر في المقطع 23 من اتفاقية فتح الحساب أن القانون المطبق في هذه الأتفاقية هو قانون المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية. و كما قد تمّ الأعلان مسبقا، لقد نظّمت الدولة الأردنية قانون تنظيم أعمال البورصات العالمية و لكن حتى الأن لم يتم التقدم بأي طلب لتصويب أوضاعها و الحصول على التراخيص المطلوبة. فكيق بها الحصول اذا على الترخيص؟ و لما تريد شركة أمريكية ان تكون مرخصة تحت القانون الأردني؟  - وندسور بروكرز  تتبع هذه الشركة القوانين و الأنظمة الأوروبية. هي قائمة في قبرص و تقدّم فرصة المتاجرة بالفوركس، مؤشرات الأسهم، المعادن الثمينة و العقود الآجلة لحسابات قياسية عادية، ميني و مايكرو. تبدأ أسعار التفريق للبيع و الشراء ابتداء من نقطتين على العملات الأساسية. ان برنامج متاجرتهم وندسور دايركت 4 مؤسس على برنامج ال MT4. مرخصة ومنظمة من قبل الهيئة القبرصية للأوراق المالية و التداول  (CySEC)  كما أنها حاصلة علىAuthorization  EEA من هيئة FSA ( سلطات الخدمات المالية – المملكة المتحدة). ان الشركة في السوق المالي منذ فترة طويلة.  - أوريون بروكر  ان المركز الرئيسي للشركة هو في ديلور، الولايات الأمريكية المتحدة لكن قسم خدمة العملاء متواجد في دبي و الأردن. يقدمون فرصة المتاجرة بالفوركس، مؤشرات الأسهم، المعادن الثمينة و العقود الآجلة و الأسهم المحلية.ابتداءا من 5 نقاط فارق على العملات الأساسية. المتاجرة المباشرة OrionWebTrader قائمة على ال MT4. لا يوجد ذكر لأية تراخيص على موقعهم الألكتروني. أيّة شركة أمريكية يجب أن تكون عضو في ال NFA- National Futures Association – لكن طبقا لموقع ال NFA الألكتروني Orion Global Financial Services - و هو الأسم الرسمي للشركة حسب اتفاقية فتح الحساب – ليست عضوا فيها.  - تريندلاين انفستمنت Trendline Investement  قائمة في فلسطين، تقدّم الشركة مجموعة محدودة من الأدوات المالية مقارنة بغيرها. تقريبا 12 من أزواج من العملات، الذهب و الفضة الآني.برنامج المتاجرة قائم على MT4. تفاصيل الأتصال بهم هي في فلسطين، المملكة المتحدة، الأردن و مصر لكنّه لا يوجد أيّة تفاصيل حول أية مصادر تراخيص لهم. يجري ذكر في المقطع 23 من اتفاقية فتح الحساب أن القانون المطبق في هذه الأتفاقية هو القانون الفلسطيني. وحتى الحين لا يوجد أيّة قوانين تنظّم أعمال البورصات الأجنبية في الأراضي الفلسطينية. - ونسور فكس   ونسور فكس هي شركة مالية جديدة مسجّلة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية- ولاية ديلور. تقدّم فرصة المتاجرة بالفوركس، المعادن الثمينة الآنية، العقود الآجلة و مؤشرات الأسهم قائمة على برنامج المتاجرة MT4. ان الشركة ليست مرخصة و لا مسجلة من ال NFA، الهيئة المالية الأمريكية للترخيص. لقد تمّ تأسيسها في كانون الثاني- يناير- 2008. حسب أبحاثنا ليست لهذه الشركة أيّ علاقة بشركة وندسور بروركز ليمتد التي هي أيضا مشاركة في معرض دبي.  - أبوظبي لتداول العملات  حسبما ورد على موقعهم الألكتروني: " أبو ظبي للأوراق المالية و التداول تعترف بضرورة سوق نالي شفاف و فعّال. تسعى دائما الشركة لأستخدام كل أدوات الأتصال لأعلام عملائها بنشاطاتهم و كل جديد من أخبار السوق بالأضافة الى معلومات عن شركات و أخبارهم المالية. كما تقرّ الشركة بأهمية و سهولة استعمال الأنترنت في عالمنا اليوم في تزويد كل المعلومات في سرعة فائقة و في أقّل كلفة.  - إي تورو  إي تورو هي شركة مالية جديدة قائمة في قبرص. تقدّم فرصة المتاجرة بالفوركس عبر برنامج متاجرة مختلف و أشبه بلعبة (رأينا الخاص) عوضا أن يكون أدات للأستثمار الجدي. على كل الشركات المالية في قبرص أن تكون مرخصة من قبل الهيئة القبرصية للأوراق المالية و التداول  (CySEC)   لكن لا يبدو أن هذه الشركة مرخصة استنادا الى موقع ال  CySEC.  - مون أف أكس  لم نستطيع تجميع أيّة معلومات عنهم اذ أنها ليست متوافرة على موقعهم الألكتروني و لم يتم التعامل معهم من قبل.  - تراست سيكوريتي دمسس  ان شركة تراست سيكوريتي دمسس قائمة في دبي و هي حاليا تحاول تثبيت وجودها في السوق الذهب و السلع المحلية DGCX. كما تقدّم لعملائها متاحة بالهامش و متاجرة فعلية، الأستثمار و إدارة المحافظ. موقعهم الألكتروني مفيد و منظّم مع امكانية الحصول عن معلومات اضافية عن الخدمات التي يقدّموها.  - ب فوركس  قائمة في قبرص تقدّ فرص المتاجرة بالعملات الأجنبية ابتداء من نقطتين. برنامج متاجرة يحتوي على الأفلام و الدروس. شركة مسجلة في الجذر العذراء البريطانية كشركة أجنبية و ليست لدينا معرفة ان كان لهم في هذا البلد قانون لتنظيم أعمال البورصة الأجنبية. ليست مرخصة من ال FSA في المملكة المتحدة.  - فوركس إيليت  قائمة في سويسرا تقدّم فرصة المتاجرة بالعملات الأجنبية و الذهب و الفضة الآني.برنامج متاجرة آني و فارق نقاط صغير. تقدّم فرص التدرّب مع أخصائيي ب فوركس. لا يوجد معلومات كثيرة أو واضحة بخصوص التراخيص.   منقووووووووووووول -- للفائدة فقط --   *

----------


## cabu

Windsor broker  http://dc383.4shared.com/img/ubwTHhr...86614/how2.bmp http://www.4shared.com/photo/f6arIcQF/Real_4.html

----------

